
'I want to join the NSA. What do you think of that?' by Cory Doctorow - finnn
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/dec/11/west-point-cybersecurity-nsa-privacy-edward-snowden
======
skewart
Actually, joining the NSA and pulling another Snowden would be great. In fact,
if a handful of people did this it could get the ball rolling and encourage
more people to speak up who have long felt uncomfortable, but aren't willing
to risk the consequences.

I think the real danger is that the student would join with great intentions
and then lose the nerve to stand up for his beliefs.

~~~
pdkl95
Jacob Appelbaum has actually recommended this strategy in the last ~year. Not
just the NSA, but also the other members of FVEY and places like Ramstein Air
Base[1].

It's an incredibly dangerous role to play, so I understand if someone decides
against pulling another Snowden. I only hope the have the moral fortitude to
at least quit if they feel they cannot take the the whistleblower risk.

Also, for anybody inside that wants help, remember that Drake and Schneier
endorse Intelexit[2].

[1]
[https://theintercept.com/2015/04/17/ramstein/](https://theintercept.com/2015/04/17/ramstein/)

[2] [https://www.intelexit.org/](https://www.intelexit.org/)

